
Apparently No One Cares That Much About Ethnic Cleansing - smacktoward
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/11/china-uighur-ethnic-cleansing-impunity.html?via=section_features
======
cmdshiftf4
Given the West's absolute addiction to everything Chinese:

\- Western governments and their affair with selling bonds to China

\- Western startups and their addiction to Chinese capital

\- Western tech giants and their addiction to access to the Chinese market, at
all costs

\- Western universities and their preference for rich, Chinese international
students

\- Hardware manufacturers and their dependence on Chinese components

\- Consumers and their "must have" goods produced in China by most of the
above companies

\- Hollywood and its reliance on Chinese funding

\- etc. etc.

There is no way in hell you are going to see much of a movement against the
country or party in these parts, no matter what they get up to. In fact, with
the sheer level of influence China has in this section of the globe, I
wouldn't be surprised to see criticism of their actions being re-framed as
racist/colonialist/the rest of the "ists" by the crew you'd expect it from
over here.

That those in the West proclaiming themselves to be activists of social
justice focus their efforts on a handful of people in migrant boats trying to
enter Europe, or people entering the US illegally, or "microaggressions" in
Western society, over the real injustices in the world should point to who is
controlling the narrative and holding the purse strings.

~~~
anongraddebt
These are dark times when the wealthiest, most pampered, and (importantly)
bored people on the planet are frustrated about 'microaggressions' while China
does what it does.

I mean, I never took the people who complained about microaggressions
seriously, but I did start to hypothesize why the phenomena even came into
existence. I can't find a better hypothesis than that they are just supremely
bored with their lives.

------
chewz
No one will say it loud but I am thinking many people quietly agree (in
principle) with what China is doing. The rest doesn't care.

~~~
ouid
I don't think the people who agree with what china is doing have any fear of
speaking up.

------
gshdg
Perhaps using a term less euphemistic than “ethnic cleansing” would help
people react more appropriately.

